# Covenant Theology - Books



## the Internet (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Guys ... I tried the literary thread, but everyone seems sleeping in there.

I need to swat up on covenant theology ... would appreciate a couple of titles one basic, one more complete.

Anyone want to make a recommendation?


----------



## MRC (Apr 18, 2010)

Do a quick search of covenant theology for many resources. I started this thread and got many good responses.


----------



## the Internet (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Mike ... that will do nicely.


----------

